# Skin to skin contact after birth



## Blue_star

In Hospitals do they usually hand you the baby right away for skin to skin contact? and will I get a blanket for me and baby for some warmth and coverage.. I'm very shy about just laying there totally naked especially when i'm going to have visitors in the room. I don't really want the nurses taking my clothes off either unless there was some kind of emergency i'd like to be at least alittle covered on my top half.


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'm in the UK so I'm not sure how different it is but I was handed DS as soon as he was out and held him while they checked my tear, cut the cord and I delivered the placenta. I can't remember whether I had a blanket over us, I think I probably did though. They should respect your wishes but obviously you won't be able to wear anything on your bottom half in later labour as you'll be pushing and they'll need to be able to see your progress. But I would imagine that they'd let you have a blanket over you which they could just lift up if you asked. :flower:


----------



## Hellylou

I wore a hospital gown for the birth (I didn't want to mess one of my own up!) so I wasn't totally naked for the birth, just bottom half. When he was born they put him naked straight onto my chest under the gown for skin to skin, and he breastfed within about half an hour.


----------



## Lulu1982

Ava was plopped onto my chest while they dealt with the cord etc. I think we had a blanket, I'm not sure!


----------



## superbecks

You should have a blanket covering you both...where i work we dry baby off and ask if you want them wrapping and passing to you or straight onto your chest. If it's straight onto your chest we give them a quick dry, pop them on your chest (this can be up your top/nightie etc) you dont have to be naked.


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

They udually put sheet covering you and baby. I was handed my first soon as id got off allvfours, then had a sheet put over us. My second was a waterbirth so i picked him up and cuddled him in the water.


----------



## lizardbreath

I wore a hospital gown and even though i told the nurses I don't want her on me til after she was cleaned they plopped her on my they pushed up my gown. I really wish they had listened to me because it made for a horrible first reaction and the nurses looked at me like I was the worst person in the world not wanting to have skin to skin contact. That was with Jaymee and with Kat I never got it because she was born and rushed to icu all in one swoop. But general rule of thumb here is a blanket or under your gown


----------



## Harley Quinn

I was going to reply to this, but then I noticed your little girl was born the day after you posted it! Congratulations!

Did you get lots of skin-to-skin cuddles in? Were you as shy as you thought about you would be about being naked? The other day I was trying to remember exactly when they took my gown off so my son and I could be skin-to-skin. I couldn't remember! Everything that happened right after the birth is just kind of a big blur; I was so focused on my son nothing else seemed to matter.

Congrats again on your new baby! What a blessing.


----------



## Dalila

mine wasn't he was put into a bassinet next to me but we also were having issues..so to say, haha he still likes to to give me a run for my money! :rofl:


----------



## Misscalais

I had both my boys in the hospital natural drug free. ( Australia ) Both my boys were placed on my chest with a blanket over ( both born in colder months ) and we had skin on skin/breastfed for about an hour or so before they were weighed etc also you probably won't be that shy after pushing a baby out of your who ha lol


----------



## 5ara

I had my son in a birth center (US) and I was wearing my own clothes (loose casual dress). I actually got them to help me get naked so I could easily do skin-to-skin. I am normally a very modest person, but when it came down to pushing, I just didn't care anymore. 
Of course, I didn't have visitors in the room until about 20 minutes later and I was dressed again.


----------



## Betheney

Misscalais said:


> I had both my boys in the hospital natural drug free. ( Australia ) Both my boys were placed on my chest with a blanket over ( both born in colder months ) and we had skin on skin/breastfed for about an hour or so before they were weighed etc also you probably won't be that shy after pushing a baby out of your who ha lol

I'm in Australia too, Eva was put on my tummy for about 10 seconds before they took her away to give her a rub down and get her breathing, then she came back wrapped in a towel and they put her on my chest. My friend who is a midwife said that is not uncommon in Australia, but usually if the baby is born and breathing well just like the person i've quoted has said, they will give you the baby and let you hold baby for quite some time, usually while they deliver the placenta and clean the room and so forth.


----------



## lucy_x

I wore a low cut top anyway (was labouring in a mat dress :dohh:), so she was plopped on the bare patch and i shoved her into the crease next to my boob, They then asked if i had a blanket for her and covered her with that to stop her getting cold.

she stayed there until they were finished dealing with me, and i wasnt stripped at the top half until they showed me how to latch her on, not embarrasing and i didnt even think about it at the time :flower:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I told the midwives I wanted my baby placed on my chest as soon as I'd given birth. It was written in my birth plan and I told them later on as well while I was busy dilating! As for what I wore, well for some reason I was completely naked and I cannot for the life of me remember how or why! :rofl: I just was totally not with it throughout the whole labour, the nakedness didn't bother me one bit. You may find a hospital gown that opens useful :)


----------



## sequeena

With Thomas they cleaned him up a bit and checked him over (he had polydactyly). I cut most of the cord and then he was handed to me. They put a hat on his head and a towel over us to keep him warm :)


----------



## NDH

I'm a very modest person but during labour I honestly didn't care who saw me naked. Ended up being naked pretty much the whole time. After DD was born she was given to me for skin to skin and then we were both covered in a blanket. My parents came in a couple hours later and we were still wrapped in the blanket when they arrived.

But you can have skin to skin without being totally naked. If you wear a big shirt with buttons on the front you can undo it, put LO on your chest and button it up part way.


----------



## Bats11

Im in Australia, my first two were put onto me skin to skin for about an hour, but this time with my third she was on me for 2 hours, it was beautiful!


----------



## Bats11

Betheney said:


> Misscalais said:
> 
> 
> I had both my boys in the hospital natural drug free. ( Australia ) Both my boys were placed on my chest with a blanket over ( both born in colder months ) and we had skin on skin/breastfed for about an hour or so before they were weighed etc also you probably won't be that shy after pushing a baby out of your who ha lol
> 
> I'm in Australia too, Eva was put on my tummy for about 10 seconds before they took her away to give her a rub down and get her breathing, then she came back wrapped in a towel and they put her on my chest. My friend who is a midwife said that is not uncommon in Australia, but usually if the baby is born and breathing well just like the person i've quoted has said, they will give you the baby and let you hold baby for quite some time, usually while they deliver the placenta and clean the room and so forth.Click to expand...

Betheney you and your daughters matching outfits are adorable!


----------

